# Happy Independence Day 2011



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

To all MassCops members, I'd like to extend my wish for a happy and safe 4th of July weekend. I am especially thinking of all the troops overseas who are hard at work defending our American way of life. May they finish their tours of duty safely and arrive home to their loved ones soon.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GOD BLESS YOUR 4TH OF JULY!! REMEMBER OUR SOLDIERS WHO ARE STILL FIGHTING TO KEEP AMERICA A FREE COUNTRY....MOST OF REMEMBER THOSE SOLDIERS WHO GAVE THEIR LIVES FOR US.....*
*FREEDOM IS NOT FREE....GOD BLESS OUR ARMED FORCES... GOD BLESS THE U.S.A...*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wishing you all a happy and safe Fourth of July. Thank you to all who are serving our country, all who have served our country and all who have made the ultimate sacrifice for our country.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How We spend our 4th Info Graphic. Keep clicking on the Pic and blow it up to veiw.
View attachment 2343


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Independence Day Everyone!

xxx



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy Independence Day! (Good video. Just disregard the fact that some of the actors are socialists.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

View attachment 2354


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wishing everyone and their families a happy, and safe fourth of July.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RI man's yard features patriotic display for the 4th



BRISTOL, R.I. -- One man in Rhode Island decided to create a patriotic display with a significant meaning this July 4th. 
All of the flags in his yard pay tribute to those who lost their lives in the September 11 attacks. 
Each of the nearly 3,000 flags bears the name of a victim. 
"I was never in the service," Michael Jodoin said. "And that's a big regret of mine, so I like to show my patriotism, my appreciation of the troops, and years past, we've done everything for the troops, and this year, we thought it would be appropriate for the 10-year anniversary of 9/11." 
It took 15 people more than six hours to write the names on all of the flags.

Read more: *http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/south/12004747305764/ri-man-s-yard-features-patriotic-display-for-the-4th/#ixzz1R8eWaI6W*


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> "I was never in the service," Michael Jodoin said. "And that's a big regret of mine, so I like to show my patriotism, my appreciation of the troops, and years past, we've done everything for the troops, and this year, we thought it would be appropriate for the 10-year anniversary of 9/11."


I've never quite understood the concept of what I call "The Guilty Citizen". Not everyone can serve in the military, just out of pure mathematics.....there just simply are not enough slots at any given time.

As a veteran, I have absolutely no problem whatsoever with anyone who didn't serve; just don't try to create the impression that you did by using military jargon and/or wearing military surplus-style garb, and we'll have no problems at all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> I've never quite understood the concept of what I call "The Guilty Citizen". Not everyone can serve in the military, just out of pure mathematics.....there just simply are not enough slots at any given time.


I suffer from a small case of it Delta, and it's hard to explain. I suppose it really just boils down to the fact that I spent a large portion of my life kind of oblivious to the sacrifices that people have made (and continue to make), and now that I'm at a certain point in my life; regret that I didn't take the opportunity to serve. That MAY change though... investigation is ongoing. 

Happy Independence Day everyone.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im definately returning the camo shorts I bought at Filenes Basement now.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Got this shot yesterday during the turnaround. When she fired the cannons it really gave you the chills a strong sense of patriotisim.
View attachment 2366


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You know this Country is fucked when you google Independence Day and all you get is some stupid Will Smith movie.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

5-0 said:


> I suffer from a small case of it Delta, and it's hard to explain. I suppose it really just boils down to the fact that I spent a large portion of my life kind of oblivious to the sacrifices that people have made (and continue to make), and now that I'm at a certain point in my life; regret that I didn't take the opportunity to serve. That MAY change though... investigation is ongoing.
> 
> Happy Independence Day everyone.


As 5-0 and I have had this conversation once before...

...I'm definitely a card carrying member of the, "Regretting I Didn't Serve" club as well. Thanks again boys and girls for doing what I was unable to.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*
Well done Brits, a nice tribute**. :thumbs_up:

London Celebrates Ronald Reagan's Legacy on Independence Day*
Mike Brownfield
*July 4, 2011 at 4:34 pm*


London today celebrated Ronald Reagan's 100th birthday and his role in bringing down the Iron Curtain with the unveiling of a 10-foot bronze statue of the former President at the U.S. Embassy in England.
British Foreign Secretary William Hague and former U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice spoke at the event, which drew a crowd of 2,000. Reagan's statue will stand alongside those of former Presidents Dwight Eisenhower and Franklin D. Roosevelt. The tribute is one of many commemorations of Reagan's legacy held across Europe over the past week.
Hague called to mind Reagan's legacy, remarking that, "Statues bring us face to face with our heroes long after they are gone. Ronald Reagan is without question a great American hero, one of America's finest sons and a giant of 20th century history. You may be sure that the people of London will take this statue to their hearts."
_The Telegraph_ reports that Hague read a statement from Reagan's friend and ally, former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, who was unable to attend the event due to health reasons:_Ronald Reagan was a great President and a great man - a true leader for our times," wrote Baroness Thatcher._
_He held clear principles and acted upon them with purpose. Through his strength and his conviction he brought millions of people to freedom as the Iron Curtain finally came down. It was a pleasure to be his colleague and his friend and I hope that this statue will be a reminder to future generations of the debt we owe him."_​Though former First Lady Nancy Reagan could not attend the event, as _NewsCore _reports, she said of the tribute:_Ronnie would have been so touched that his centennial birthday is being celebrated in London and central Europe. He felt a special bond with people who struggled to be free and was so very thankful that Great Britain shared our commitment to bringing down the Iron Curtain. I know he would want these events to remind us all of the power of freedom._​That bond was felt across Eastern Europe last week. _USAToday_ writes that in Krakow, Poland, Cardinal Stanislaw Dziwisz, personal assistant to Pope John Paul II, said a Mass of thanksgiving in Reagan's honor at the Basilica of St. Mary. Meanwhile a special session of the parliament in Budapest, Hungary, was due to honor Reagan, while a statue of Reagan was to be unveiled there in Freedom Square in front of the U.S. Embassy. And on Thursday, Prague was to rename the street in front of the U.S. ambassador's residence "Ronald Reagan Street."
It's no wonder that the people of Europe celebrate Reagan's legacy today. As millions suffered under the Soviet Union's oppression, Reagan took communism head on and held firm to his belief that the liberating light of freedom would break through the Iron Curtain. The Heritage Foundation's Lee Edwards said of Reagan's vision:_President Reagan had the ability to foresee what others could not. In the early 1980s, liberal intellectuals such as Arthur Schlesinger, Jr., and John K. Galbraith were lauding the economic accomplishments of the Soviet Union. At the same time, Reagan told the British Parliament that a "global campaign for freedom" would prevail over the forces of tyranny and that "the Soviet Union itself is not immune to this reality." By the end of the decade, as he predicted, Marxism-Leninism was dumped on the ash heap of history._​And today, as we celebrate America's new birth of freedom, we remember Reagan's commitment to our founding principles - rooted in the Declaration of Independence and the U.S. Constitution. Edwards writes:_From his very first national speech on behalf of Barry Goldwater's presidential bid in October 1964 to his farewell address to the nation in January 1989, Reagan turned again and again to the wisdom of the Founders. Indeed, more than once, he sounded like one of them._
_Reiterating the central role of the American Revolution, the President said: "Ours was the first revolution in the history of mankind that truly reversed the course of government, and with three little words, 'We the people.'"_​


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Shot of the sister-inlaw at the Constitution turnaround.
View attachment 2376
Great day made you feel like the 4TH


----------

